# Is ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX650 1GB enough?



## sandyss (Jan 6, 2013)

Please tell ..
my monitor resolution is 1366 x 768
i plan to buy a new graphics card...i like the ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX650 1GB
(ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX650 1GB 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com).
But i want to know weather i can play games like Battlefield 3 ,Crysis 2.Gta 4,metro 2033 on high setting (if possible Ultra settings)?
Since my screen resolution is very small i assume the ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX650 1GB would be enough for me.I have a Xfx geforce 9500gt
and i get around 20 frames in most of the games exept gta 4 and for me 25 to 30 frames is playable.
So is ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX650 1GB a good choise for me?Please tell me....

My current pc spec:
intel core 2 duo e7400
intel dg31pr(mother board)
xfx geforce 9500gt
ddr2 2gb
320 HDD
acer moniter (1366 x 768)


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2013)

Buddy, the choice you have made is a very poor one. GTX 650 is just a overclocked version of GT 640 and performs poorer than HD 7750. I am guessing your budget is around 8K. At this price, get a HD 7770 card. MSI HD 7770 is around 7.8K which is far far better card. MSI R7770-2PMD1GD5 GRAPHIC CARD

BTW, what PSU or SMPS do you have?


----------



## Chaitanya (Jan 6, 2013)

AnandTech - Bench - GPU12

As You can see from link above more or less HD7750 is a better option
Also remember you may play at high settings with AA & AF turned 

Links:
Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R775OC-1GI 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com

Sapphire AMD/ATI HD 7750 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - Sapphire: Flipkart.com



BTW consider upgrading your system cause processor may prove to be bottleneck..


----------



## ashis_lakra (Jan 7, 2013)

Yes, It'll bottleneck the GPU, unless he upgrades his whole system.


----------



## sandyss (Jan 7, 2013)

ashis_lakra said:


> Yes, It'll bottleneck the GPU, unless he upgrades his whole system.


i have a ..wait.,i dont know which PSU i have, it is a cheap average 400 w PSU..
So you are saying that Gigabyte AMD/ATI GV-R775OC-1GI 1 GB  is a better card.Then i may buy it instead..


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 9, 2013)

^^ And you, most probably need to replace your PSU with a good one. Mention your minimum budget for PSU..


----------



## sandyss (Jan 9, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ And you, most probably need to replace your PSU with a good one. Mention your minimum budget for PSU..



my budget for psu is 3k


----------



## ASHISH65 (Jan 9, 2013)

Get corsair cx 430w at rs 2700 psu.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 9, 2013)

get seasonic sII 430 Watts MUCH Better and reliable than corsair cx430 which has a good chance of blowing up like a 500rs iball psu


----------



## avinandan012 (Jan 9, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> get seasonic sII 430 Watts MUCH Better and reliable than corsair *cx430* which *has a good chance of blowing up* like a 500rs iball psu



err . From where did you get that??


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 9, 2013)

^read page 4 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/power-sup...y-blacklist-thread-newbies-4.html#post1815712
also read Flipkart reviews on cx 430


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 9, 2013)

lol, flipkart reviews!!!

seasonic is/was the OEM for corsair themselves.


----------



## Myth (Jan 9, 2013)

In the Corsair CX series, seasonic only makes the cx400. Rest all by Channel Well(CWT).

There are no guarantees for electronic items and sometimes there are no explanations afterwards.
CX430 v2 has a very good track record, same for Corsair for that matter. Cant expect every product to be perfect. 
In any case, they do try to make up any shortcoming with an excellent service.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 10, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Get corsair cx 430w at rs 2700 psu.



Your best choice is:
Corsair CX430V2



CommanderShawnzer said:


> get seasonic sII 430 Watts MUCH *Better *and *reliable *than corsair cx430 which has a good chance of blowing up like a 500rs iball psu



Better? Yes, it is.
More reliable? No. Both are same.
Although minimum price of S12II 430  is 3.2K, which is over OP's budget for PSU.


----------



## Cilus (Jan 10, 2013)

And don't forget about Corsair's unbeatable after-sales service. Seasonic does not have that much good service in India and will take some time to be matured enough.


----------



## sandyss (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for your recommendations....


----------

